# 3 point hitch 64" snowblower



## John_M (Nov 21, 2009)

Am investigating the possibility of purchasing one of these units w/ hydraulic operation of chute and deflector for my JD 3720 tractor. So far I have looked at Blizzard (looks well made) and Farm King (looks ok?). Checked on TractorByNet web site and picked up some ideas. Any experience based suggestions from our well informed readers?

John_M


----------



## festerw (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't have any experience with them myself but I've heard great things about the Pronovost snowblowers.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 21, 2009)

You have to go backwards to use that right? Seems like you would have a sore neck by the end of the day.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 21, 2009)

Make sure if you operate one (especially a PTO powered one)  there is no glass within 200 yds. They are rock chuckers and NO glass is safe.


----------



## John_M (Nov 21, 2009)

festerw, thanks for the reference to pronovost. Checked their web site and tried unsuccessfully to reach their distributor in NY. 

Flatbed, You are right: running backwards would seem to cause a sore neck. However, this fall I spent many hours blowing leaves off a golf course and half that time was spent going backwards. I am able to turn almost completely around while in the seat and there was no neck stiffness at all. The twistiting motion even gave my abs a gentle stretch and felt good. 

definite, Been there but havn't yet done that: yet. Am very familiar with snow blowers and their ability to throw rocks great distances. That is the reason I might be purchasing my own. A good friend clears the drifts off my driveway and his blower has no shoes. It frequently hurls great amounts of large rocks onto my lawn. It takes me about 5 hours per day for ten days each spring to remove all the rocks. That work is murder on my back. I should add that I offered to purchase adjustable shoes for his blower but he will not accept the gift. The adjustable shoe would be a great help to both of us and I am unable to understand his thinking on this. He remains a good friend with a heart as large as the Adirondack monuntains. 

Best wishes, 

John_M


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 21, 2009)

John_M said:
			
		

> Am investigating the possibility of purchasing one of these units w/ hydraulic operation of chute and deflector for my JD 3720 tractor. So far I have looked at Blizzard (looks well made) and Farm King (looks ok?). Checked on TractorByNet web site and picked up some ideas. Any experience based suggestions from our well informed readers?
> 
> John_M



I bought a seven foot out of Canada.  No problems but I would not buy another. Unless you wait till the snow storm is over it's faster and easier to just plow.  I would spend my money on a quick attach 6 foot plow.  Drop the bucket, hitch the plow and your off, and going forward so you can easily see.  Going backward, esp. at night, is a pain.  The blower works best if you always get four foot snows, don't have room to plow and must throw snow farther away from the drive.  Plows are cheaper, more flexible and by lifting the plow you can get high banks with ease.  Drop the plow and use the bucket to move snow without having the thrower hanging from the back.  Course the Bobcats with all their front end attachments,$$$, would also be nice.  One mans opinion.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## John_M (Nov 21, 2009)

Ed, This same friend with a heart as large as Canada has a large (125+ horsepower) tractor with a large plow and it is pretty good for the first few snows. But, we live in a very high drift area with lots of snow and high winds. My driveway is 175' long and 45' wide. Drifts three feet high are common. His farm and family homes are at a higher elevation than mine and are therefore exposed to higher winds and higher drifting. Three years ago I was gone during the winter and he sent me photos of 4' drifts across our road and 10' drifts in my driveway. After the first few snow falls we run out of places to put all this snow which has usually been through a number of freeze/thaw cycles and is now nearly impossible to move. 

Edit to original post: Looked at a Meteor snow blower at a close dealership this afternoon. Was impressed with the heavy duty quality of this machine which is two sizes larger than the one I am considering. The dealer believes he will have one or two in my size shortly after Thanksgiving so I will return when they are in stock. 

I hate to spend this much money but run too many health risks continuing to clear this driveway with my 18 year old and terrific Ariens walk behind blower. Depending upon the depth of the drifts, it has taken me up to four strenuous hours to clear all this snow. At age 71 I want to relax just a little more and enjoy my new wood stove a whole lot more. 

Best wishes, 

John_M


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 21, 2009)

Very good points John.  I'm now retired so that I can plow before we get four foot deep snow.  My drive is one third mile but only ten feet wide.  Make sure you get a two stage blower and I hope you have a closed cab.  The wind loves to push the snow no matter which way you go.  When we moved here they told me to go big because they had to use the town loader to clear a path down the drive for an ambulance, so I went big, who knew!.  My neighbor has a 35 horse New Holland that he uses for town driveways.  Has a blower and a plow.  Seldom uses the blower.  Plowing is faster and easier.  But if you're going to be away for times during the storms, than maybe, I say maybe, a blower would be better. You are right, you need a place to put the snow but sometimes you anticipate the worst and push it as far  to the side as possible.  Three and even four foot drifts are really just plow height.  Not trying to tell you what to do just giving my experience.  Could we just leave for the south and return in the spring when the black flies hatch?
Ed

PS. Just reread your post.  You seem to have a gravel drive like mine.  I have shoes but it still flings rocks. You must leave some snow, let it freeze, than use the blower on top.  Course you now have a slippery driveway but at least less rocks to throw.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got a 9ft(4ft high) blower behind my MF tractor. I've had a Meteor, liked it, but now i have a Lucknow. It processes the snow a lot better and will throw it further.(And yes, the rocks even further) You won't be long backing up, it'll make light work of your driveway. I'm 700ft off the pavement and also in a high drift area. Used to plow with a p/up 8ft blade. Took at least 3 hrs after a moderate snow. Now i can do it in about 1 hour, and pretty everything up nice. Don't need to go out and snowblow till after the storms over. That is a nice plus. Need to get out in a hurry, one quick in and out. Hope you got a cab. Also, the lucknow, i can roll the blower back with the top point, and it'll ride up a little, no need for shoes. The Meteor I put cultivator teeth on upside down and that worked very well for shoes.


----------



## John_M (Nov 22, 2009)

Ed, After reading your PS I am rethinking my decision. If elevating adjustable shoes does not stop the throwing of large rocks then my new snow blower will be no better than my neighbor's in that regard. Perhaps I can convince him to tilt the top of the snow blower back a little. This would tilt up the bottom of the blower and perhaps prevent it from digging into the gravel/rocks. There is no need for me to purchase a plow because my neighbor will use his when needed. Because there are reasonable doubts about the effectiveness of a new blower I will probably remain indecisive for another year and see what happens. 

flyingcrow, Thanks for the information. I will check into the Lucknow brand of blower and perhaps put it onto the "acceptable" list with the Meteor. 

Best wishes to both.

John_M


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes my driveway seems to grow new rocks every year.  Mostly on the tire paths.  But on the good side, rocks don't go to mud which we have plenty of in the spring.  Let us know how you're doing after the first heavy snows.  There is always plan B,C,D.
Enjoy your retirement
Ed


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 22, 2009)

John M, 
    I have very little problem with rocks after the first trip or two. And really throw very few the first storm. Just takes a little getting used to. Have yet to hit the buildings. Good luck with your choice. A plow hooked up to a FEL works very well. Allows you to stack the banks higher.


----------

